# shut down thread



## dolittle (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm pretty new to this site, still reading old threads & stuff. I found this Outstanding thread on homosexuality. But I guess it got out of hand or something. Anyway, it got shutdown. I find this to be a VERY sad thing.
At the end of the last page, the mod said if anyone had a prob, to PM him. Ok, like I said, I'm new here. My only computer access is this out dated phone. & to be honest, I just not that good with electronic stuff. In other words I'm still trying to navigate this site with my poor excuse for a computer.
Anyway, back to topic. I REALLY wish that thread was back open!! Having read most all of it, a few things dawned on me. Having read most folks thoughts on the subject, I would like to point out a few things I Desperately feel need pointed. No, I don't want to restir the hornets nest. But there apears to be some facts that folks over looked, or simply aren't aware of. Any chance the thread will be reopened?/


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 17, 2011)

Once a thread is moved to the wastebin its not coming back. If you think you can readdress the topic in an appropriate manner then you can try but keep in mind anything that goes against the Terms and Rules will be deleted at a the discretion of a mod.


----------



## Puckett (Oct 18, 2011)

if you feel you would like to discuss some new points on a thread like that than you can start a new thread and put your point of view along with questions on what others might think.


----------



## dolittle (Oct 18, 2011)

Nah, I really just wanted to respond to what others were saying in that particular thread. Really kinda need the whole thing for reference. Otherwise, I'd just look like a raving loonatic. And while I do love a good rave, I like for there to be a point to it.


----------

